# JJ Whites Today



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

Well, I wanted to take the load off of the 2 week old thread for JJones that everybody keeps piling on and make a report. I went down today from 11-2 and had 12 at the "east" end of the park if you will. Water color is good but it was pretty cold till the sun came out fully. They wanted the white over the ylw grub and even got a few on the diamond dust crankbait. Will be back tomorrow after baseball sign-ups. GO get'em folks. BTW, no females today.


----------



## txgunrunner (Dec 30, 2005)

thanks for the heads up


----------



## Jeff G (May 18, 2010)

Thanks for the report . Good luck On your trip .The weather sure is nice today !


----------



## sac-a-lait (Feb 19, 2009)

Took my best friend fishing today and caught a limit, started out slow but really turned on at 11:00, caught 2 nice females 16" and 14" and 3 crappie also, all on pink roadrunner with a white grub, all were males except 3, only a 10 minute walk back to the house but had to drag the stringer it was really heavy, have to work in the morning but going to try before the football games. Da Bears vs Pittsburg superbowl, the pic of the lab is my best friend.


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

18 today between 1-3 pm. Today they still liked the white but a silver tony with a white feather tail was preferred also. No females. I wish I was catching some crappie like sacalait mixes in!!!


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Good looking stringer. For some reason stringer pictures are more impressive.


----------



## DerekT68 (Jan 16, 2011)

WOW!!! real nice stringer... i hope to be hittin' up Cypress Creek tommorrow or monday.


----------



## Rip Some Lip (Oct 30, 2005)

Bud & I hit the far west end of the park today 12:00 - 4:00. Caught 8 each. water was cold, wasn't too clear and catching was slow. Always good to go fish'n...


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Fished from 8:30am to 11:00 am. Caught 8. 5 males and 3 females. Fishing was slow and water water off color.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

What time can you enter the park????


----------



## fishingman c (Jan 9, 2011)

fishinganimal said:


> What time can you enter the park????


it opens at 8 am and closes at 5 pm


----------



## fishingman c (Jan 9, 2011)

sac-a-lait said:


> Took my best friend fishing today and caught a limit, started out slow but really turned on at 11:00, caught 2 nice females 16" and 14" and 3 crappie also, all on pink roadrunner with a white grub, all were males except 3, only a 10 minute walk back to the house but had to drag the stringer it was really heavy, have to work in the morning but going to try before the football games. Da Bears vs Pittsburg superbowl, the pic of the lab is my best friend.


nice fish i went also yesterday and we didnt catch any thing. we were using minnows. what area of the park were you fishing


----------



## sac-a-lait (Feb 19, 2009)

fishingman c said:


> nice fish i went also yesterday and we didnt catch any thing. we were using minnows. what area of the park were you fishing


 I was fishing up the creek from JJ, went again today and caught 20, got out there at 12:00 and was catching them fast but at 1:00 they stopped biting for some reason, fished for another 30 minutes gave up and came home to watch the games.


----------



## j wadd (Sep 21, 2009)

where is this park exactly. if someone could pm me how to get there from baytown i would appreciate it.. thanks


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

j wadd said:


> where is this park exactly. if someone could pm me how to get there from baytown i would appreciate it.. thanks


Google it and you will get the address, and then mapquest it from you house.


----------



## fishingman c (Jan 9, 2011)

sac-a-lait said:


> I was fishing up the creek from JJ, went again today and caught 20, got out there at 12:00 and was catching them fast but at 1:00 they stopped biting for some reason, fished for another 30 minutes gave up and came home to watch the games.


is the part by the eastex fwy good?


----------



## marty x valley boy (Apr 4, 2005)

*jj*

what is the water level like . can some one take some pics of the water.


----------



## fishingman c (Jan 9, 2011)

i will go to spring creek by the eastex fwy tomorrow, trying to catch some whites or crappie


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

johnmyjohn said:


> Good looking stringer. For some reason stringer pictures are more impressive.


I like them too! And that's a cool looking stringer of fish.
Must be an old school thing, as you don't see them often anymore. 
As a kid I would lean over the side of the boat and stare at the stringer of fish a lot, watching them fin around was like being hypnotized.


----------

